# FEED - the US release



## Zoom (Apr 2, 2006)

http://news.tlareleasing.com/wordpress/


the article said:


> TLA Releasing will give Feed its U.S. premiere at the Philadelphia Film Festival in April 2006, and release it on DVD in fall 2006 on its Danger after Dark label.


This comes the day after the Region 2 DVD is announced for pre-order in UK/Europe, to be shipped May 29th:
http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=srmr&page=title&r=R2&title=924474

I submit this without comment.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh great  another really bad movie comeing to the U.S


----------



## bigvek (Apr 2, 2006)

There you go. Sell it in a two-pack with "Snakes on a plane".

SNAKES. ON. A. PLANE.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

bigvek said:


> There you go. Sell it in a two-pack with "Snakes on a plane".
> 
> SNAKES. ON. A. PLANE.



Yo, don't be making fun of _Snakes on a Plane_.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yo, don't be making fun of _Snakes on a Plane_.




Agreed! Snakes on a Plane will be the movie of the year!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2006)

There's a movie called _Snakes on a Plane_? Why was I not made aware of this?


----------



## Obesus (Apr 2, 2006)

The movie you really wanna' see is James Gunn's "Slither", outta' Sony films, which just opened up yesterday...it is just a good 'ol "alien slugs invade a small rural town and use the local beauty queen as their womb/breeder" type of flick...ewwwwww! It is very funny! I will NOT mention the upcoming "Poultrygeist" from Troma which is just too good to exist on this here planet! It does feature, as do most Troma films, an outrageously fat man in a comedic role. It is a sort of trademark thingy for Troma! Who knew?



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There's a movie called _Snakes on a Plane_? Why was I not made aware of this?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There's a movie called _Snakes on a Plane_? Why was I not made aware of this?



 You HAVEN'T heard about it?

Trailer here.

It's worth seeing just to hear Sam Jackson say, "Enough is enough. I've had it with these muthafuckin' snakes on this muthafuckin' plane!"


Obesus, I should beat your ass for bringing up the disgusting 80's gore flick wannabe that is _Slither_.


----------



## FreonTrip (Apr 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Obesus, I should beat your ass for bringing up the disgusting 80's gore flick wannabe that is _Slither_.



Oh, bullshit. The entire film is a loving - note my word - tribute to '80s film, with lots of original, nasty bits thrown in. It elegantly hops from grotesque imagery to surprisingly tender interaction between people, and then into witty black comedy without batting an eyelash. If you like '80s horror movies, you owe it to yourself to see _Slither_; it might send a clear message to a film industry that's greenlit and started advertising ANOTHER SCARY MOVIE SEQUEL.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 2, 2006)

Blackjack
Obesus said:


> Slither[/i].



It's about the humor....the sense of fond admiration for 80's gore from a Mondo Bizarro perspective...I guess some folks take their movies damn serious though.


----------



## Jes (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been talking about and saying Snakes on a Plane since ... before there WERE snakes on a plane. I am so ready for the august release that my plans are already formed. I know who, when, where and with what. I intend to make SOAP the new Rocky Horror (think: lots and lots of dollar-store rubber snakes, thrown into the crowd at appropriate moments. AWWW YEAH)


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> There's a movie called _Snakes on a Plane_? Why was I not made aware of this?


Eh, guess I missed one internet hoax, I feel so empty...


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 2, 2006)

US Release? What we need is a US _remake_. Perhaps with better characters and effects.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 2, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Oh great  another really bad movie comeing to the U.S


No kiddin'. We've got enough of our own, do we really need to import them?

Apparently can only remember "when a stranger calls" as a recent crappy one,
--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Trailer here.



"Have your music featured in a 'major' movie"? Gee... that sounds... promising? 

Wait. No it doesn't,
--Littleghost


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> "Have your music featured in a 'major' movie"? Gee... that sounds... promising?
> 
> Wait. No it doesn't,
> --Littleghost



Hey, there's gonna be a LOT of people seeing the movie. A substantial number of internet geeks are going to see it.

...Myself included.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2006)

Not a big fan of 80s horror. The horror genre went from trying to scare their audience to just grossing them out by throwing as much gore, slime and violence at the screen as they could get away with and still stay under an X rating.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Apr 3, 2006)

I get it but I don't get it.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417148/
But if NPR can get into it:
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5298003
And everything you can say has already been said:
http://www.snakesonablog.com/
My favorite take is this one:
http://www.snakesonablog.com/swp/wp.../00 - Subatomic Warp - Snakes_On_A_Plane1.mp3


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

Obesus said:


> The movie you really wanna' see is James Gunn's "Slither", outta' Sony films, which just opened up yesterday...it is just a good 'ol "alien slugs invade a small rural town and use the local beauty queen as their womb/breeder" type of flick...ewwwwww! It is very funny! I will NOT mention the upcoming "Poultrygeist" from Troma which is just too good to exist on this here planet! It does feature, as do most Troma films, an outrageously fat man in a comedic role. It is a sort of trademark thingy for Troma! Who knew?



Can't say I'm a fan as I've never seen a Troma film, but I used to be friends with Jane Jensen who starred in Tromeo and Juliet. OK, more accurately, my roommate was a friend of hers... I was never happy when she visited because I was in love with my roommate (long story) and he seemed a bit taken with her. *sigh* She is a beautiful girl and an interesting artist. From what I've seen of this movie in photos, I don't think I could handle the full feature film...


----------



## altered states (Apr 4, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I submit this without comment.



I was all ready to do a "live and let live" until I read the (new, improved) website's Synopsis, which spends several paragraphs talking about online pedophile networks before switching to what the film is about, feeders, comparing the two. Listen, I love all sorts of deviant entertainment and as long as no one is hurt, I don't see the problem. However nothing irks me more than people who use a controversial subject like feederism to sell a movie and then, to deflect criticism that they're being exploitive or in poor taste, wrap it up as if they're making some sort of social commentary or doing society a favor by exposing some dank part of it's underbelly. Happens all the time in the US in TV news programs, and I guess Australia isn't immune.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I was all ready to do a "live and let live" until I read the (new, improved) website's Synopsis, which spends several paragraphs talking about online pedophile networks before switching to what the film is about, feeders, comparing the two. Listen, I love all sorts of deviant entertainment and as long as no one is hurt, I don't see the problem. However nothing irks me more than people who use a controversial subject like feederism to sell a movie and then, to deflect criticism that they're being exploitive or in poor taste, wrap it up as if they're making some sort of social commentary or doing society a favor by exposing some dank part of it's underbelly. Happens all the time in the US in TV news programs, and I guess Australia isn't immune.



Additionally, the rest of it makes it seem like anyone who likes seeing a person gain wants them to become so fat that they can't move, and the person gaining wants the same thing.

This... is far from the case, obviously.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 5, 2006)

Is this movie available in English? I've downloaded two versions through eMule, 800+MB each, but both are in German.


----------



## DonPachi (Apr 5, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Is this movie available in English? I've downloaded two versions through eMule, 800+MB each, but both are in German.



Yes it is available in engrish. TUS released a kvcd, I ran across the torrent today.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 5, 2006)

DonPachi said:


> Yes it is available in engrish. TUS released a kvcd, I ran across the torrent today.


Yeah, I've seen mpegs on e-mule but I don't think my dvd player will play them so...
avi's please...


----------



## Ataru (Apr 6, 2006)

(Talking about Feed) Matter of perspective, I think they KNEW they were making a bad movie, and decided to play the controversy card to motivate people to see it. Based on what I've heard, if they used songs/photos/whatever without permission, there would be a lawsuit, which would lead to public observation of the incident, which would lead to public interest, which would lead to eventually everyone having seen the movie and making their own negative perceptions about feeders/FAs/etc.
Basically, if noone says anything, it'll eventually go away. (I hope.)
Personally, I think the writer has a bug up his y'know about this community and decided to make it a personal thing by telling people how 'horrible' we are. Granted, there ARE some out there that do take it too far, but a good majority of us are harmless, myself included.
~A


----------



## RedRanger (Apr 6, 2006)

DonPachi said:


> Yes it is available in engrish. TUS released a kvcd, I ran across the torrent today.



What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 6, 2006)

RedRanger said:


> What the hell does that mean?



I suggest google search on the key terms...


----------



## SchecterFA (Apr 6, 2006)

Ataru said:


> Personally, I think the writer has a bug up his y'know about this community and decided to make it a personal thing by telling people how 'horrible' we are. Granted, there ARE some out there that do take it too far, but a good majority of us are harmless, myself included.
> ~A



I'm also suspecting that someone involved has closeted desires, and to deal with it they're trying to demonize it in an attempt to separate themselves from it ( it's probably not the very reason they've decided to go into film, but if you're an FA/feeder, just dealing with society's rejection of your notion of what constitutes 'beautiful' will make it a bigger part of your psyche than otherwise ). That might sound crazy, but when I think of other cases I've read about in psychology texts this is pretty common.


Then again, I'd say that this is a good guess, at the very best.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 10, 2006)

RedRanger said:


> DonPachi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is available in engrish. TUS released a kvcd, I ran across the torrent today.
> ...


You can download the torrent file here and the content of it with µTorrent.

Thanks. I have it downloading now. Even if it's bad, it's still about feeding and so I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 10, 2006)

Stormy said:


> You can download the torrent file here


I've already seen that torrent on Demonoid. I notice it is in PAL format (so will it play on an NTSC DVD?) and has to be burned to a DVD _before_ it can be viewed. I'm at 68% right now, and I'll report later how it went.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 10, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I've already seen that torrent on Demonoid. I notice it is in PAL format (so will it play on an NTSC DVD?) and has to be burned to a DVD _before_ it can be viewed. I'm at 68% right now, and I'll report later how it went.


kvcd : http://www.afterdawn.com/glossary/terms/kvcd.cfm
My Philips DVP642 claims to play MPEG 1 & 2 so I'm hoping I may not have to convert.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 11, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I've already seen that torrent on Demonoid. I notice it is in PAL format (so will it play on an NTSC DVD?) and has to be burned to a DVD _before_ it can be viewed. I'm at 68% right now, and I'll report later how it went.


I downloaded it and am able to view it on my computer, without burning to DVD, by following the easy instructions here (found by Googling "playing bin file") and it's even in English.  I'm tired now though so probably won't watch it all until tomorrow, but am glad to have it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 11, 2006)

So that's what a bad movie is like. LOL

Some complaints: too much scary music/sound effects, the feeder was really annoying, the fake fat too firm, not fluid and jiggly enough, funnel/tube feeding grosses me out, especially when it involves cannibalism  the characters were shallow and the females especially stupid

It kept me interested enough to pay attention to the whole thing though, which is unusual with me and movies, and even when I was tired.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 11, 2006)

Stormy said:


> So that's what a bad movie is like. LOL
> 
> Some complaints: too much scary music/sound effects, the feeder was really annoying, the fake fat too firm, not fluid and jiggly enough, funnel/tube feeding grosses me out, especially when it involves cannibalism  the characters were shallow and the females especially stupid
> 
> It kept me interested enough to pay attention to the whole thing though, which is unusual with me and movies, and even when I was tired.



Thats what a generally boring movie is like, after about 5 minutes I just went back to my PC to do some work with it running in the background, my attention wasn't drawn back to it too much. 
It was pretty much just a weak ausie sub-UPN level take on The Silence Of The Lambs. a large part of the reason I was curious to see this was because it was set in my town, in fact I live less than a mile away from the 'real' Middlesex Dr. I suppose it might be wise for me to keep an eye open for overzealous Australian agents lest my force feedee (wow! I never knew I had one until just now) end up being shot in the forehead/left to rot with me bound, gagged, tied to a chair & starved with the intend to serve some strange idea of inverted justice. Yeah, I know it was just a crappy piece of straight to DVD tripe but was that gf beating cop really intended to look like some sort of hero?
Odd


----------



## shy guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Can I ask you guys who saw the movie what the end was like?...what was the big twist?...later


----------



## Zoom (Apr 11, 2006)

OK. I have seen it and am very upset, as was to be expected.

I will not spoil the ending for those who have not, but it is a definite twist all right. Basically it's a sort of revenge scenario of a fatphobic (or perhaps FA-phobic?) man who has become lawless unto himself.

I knew that once the cop (named Philip Jackson, what an obvious fake name. Like having a Maryland senator in the 1790's named Roger Washington) was suspended for a month and he hightailed it to Toledo, where he had no jurisdiction anyway, that he was going to go too far.

It was interesting when Deirdre was hurling obscenities at him even though he had come to "save the day". At first I thought _that_ was the twist, but somehow I knew that after all we had been put through, it wouldn't have been much of one.

The video quality was excellent, not having any obvious graininess, but the picture isn't the sharpest possible (being only a 806 MB file). Also it's widescreen, so presumably the PAL format will play on NTSC with only the bottom of the black frame missing.

Perhaps the most annoying thing is the feeling of being fast-forwarded through certain parts of the film, thanks to some electric cross-cutting reminiscent of Fox's "Police Videos". One feels they should have taken parts of it slower. On the other hand, one also feels they should have just fast-forwarded through the whole movie.

I didn't like any of the cover songs either, but then musically I'm a purist and hate most covers.

All the real life BBW models' faces were blurred out like in the second trailer, but it hardly mattered since the images went by so fast.

In conclusion, I can tell you FAs not to get this movie for the purpose of being turned on. There are too many things in it that will either make you retch or at least be put off. This is not a thing of beauty, despite the actresses in fat suits which are actually halfway decent (though not perfect).


----------



## Airling (Apr 11, 2006)

Zoom said:


> http://news.tlareleasing.com/wordpress/
> 
> This comes the day after the Region 2 DVD is announced for pre-order in UK/Europe, to be shipped May 29th:
> http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=srmr&page=title&r=R2&title=924474
> ...




What the FUCK?!


----------



## Stormy (Apr 12, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I can tell you FAs not to get this movie for the purpose of being turned on. There are too many things in it that will either make you retch or at least be put off.


Yeah, I definitely agree, as expected. Even if it was made better, Im not into the idea of forcing or even influencing someone elses weight, and besides that there are so many other weird things in that movie at least one of them is bound to turn off anyone. I just wanted to see it because its the only movie Ive heard of involving an attraction to weight gain and fat.


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Apr 14, 2006)

"I will NOT mention the upcoming "Poultrygeist" from Troma which is just too good to exist on this here planet!"

1.) You did mention it. lol.

2.) The idea has been done. Find yourself a decent P2P network, possibly on IRC, and do a search for "The Real Ghostbusters." I know from my own experience, the concept of a Poultrygeist (and that was the episode title) has been done. It was in like season five or six, when the animation was good.


Also, I've seen feed, don't get excited. You could replace feederism with scat fetish and it would still work. Feederism played a very small role in the film and the "choice to do what I want with my body" is the bigger issue. Its a 10 minute story with an hour and forty minutes of over exposed red hues and shakey transitions. I'd totally not spend money on it.

My two cents.
-Tom out.


----------



## faofnorway (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw Feed tonight at work, (4 hours ago now) it was a great movie. Kind of a Hannibal look a like movie with feeding. 
Lots of the material was from the Channel4 documentay "Fatgirls and feeders", thats was kind of boring, like they just saw that one and maked a movie out of it, but they also putted alot of other stuff in there to scare you, and make you think. Ther are also alot of picturs of common known ssbbw and bbw on the net.



Visit the http://www.feedmovie.com or http://www.feederx.com 
(the feederx.com site are used it the film)

Sorry about the language but i'm from Norway.


----------



## faofnorway (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw Feed tonight at work, (4 hours ago now) it was a great movie. Kind of a Hannibal look a like movie with feeding. 
Lots of the material was from the Channel4 documentary "Fatgirls and feeders", thats was kind of boring, like they just saw that one and maked a movie out of it, but they also putted alot of other stuff in there to scare you, and make you think. Ther are also alot of picturs of common known ssbbw and bbw on the net. 



Visit the http://www.feedmovie.com or http://www.feederx.com 
(the feederx.com site are used it the film) 

Sorry about the language but i'm from Norway.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Apr 15, 2006)

That dumb movie should have stayed in the UK. We don't need that movie here because its not going to get high rating in the Box office because not a soul is going to go see a movie about a feeder fattenng up her feedee unless you're into watching people do that to a human being! this movie gets me mad every time I see it posted here. But anyways enough about that senseless movie I want you to support Monique in her Movie Phat Gurlz it came out on April 7th and its not getting alot of money in the Box office so pleasesupport Monique in her movie because she is a wonderful role model I just didn't like how Professor Ogulvee always use to put her down when she tried to make a pass at him. But in he Series Finale she got her (Boo) I'm glad and I know ya'll are going to see the movie because its about Fat Acceptance...I think men need to appreciate their wives and stop making them feel bad because they don't look like a supermodel please men who are out there ya'll know who you are Appreciate us for who we are


----------



## Isa (Apr 16, 2006)

faofnorway said:


> I saw Feed tonight at work, (4 hours ago now) it was a great movie. Kind of a Hannibal look a like movie with feeding.
> Lots of the material was from the Channel4 documentary "Fatgirls and feeders", thats was kind of boring, like they just saw that one and maked a movie out of it, but they also putted alot of other stuff in there to scare you, and make you think. Ther are also alot of picturs of common known ssbbw and bbw on the net.
> 
> 
> ...



Your language is fine. This movie seems to be a total waste of time and money.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 16, 2006)

Isa said:


> Your language is fine. This movie seems to be a total waste of time and money.


Nah, it 'is' a total waste of the 50 cent it cost to burn it off...


----------

